# mobile home peaked roof has cracked in a couple



## brenda o (Sep 25, 2009)

spots and it is covered with that awful popcorn stuff. anyway, i would like some direction on either replacing or covering. I do know that the sheet that is cracked needs to be removed and whatever beamthing that needs fixed or replaced needs done. question is should i just tear out the whole ceiling or just repair that section with new drywall and then do 1/4 inch new drywall over the whole ceiling after that. Or, do i have the popcorn removed and have someone re-mud and paint for my final finish. i hate the popcorn, and want it gone. which way is better and need a general estimate on supplies. the area is 16 by maybe 40 with a hallway section. also if option to go over existing ceiling with quarter inch drywall going to be too heavy being a mobile home. i don't know rafter/beam specs. thanks for any helpful input


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Pictures would help....

Gary


----------



## redmanblackdog (Jan 7, 2011)

From my experience, mobile homes do not have framing members like a conventional house(they are smaller). As long as there isn't any water damage, then the sheetrock should be in good shape. You can moisten the surface by spraying a fine mist over it, just enough to wet the texture and then scrape it off. Then re-mud any seams and cracks and start over. The crack could be caused by many things. I wouldn't use 1/4". With it being a mobile, I wouldn't go over the top unless you check with an engineer. The extra weight might be crucial in a snow load. So if you need a new surface I would say a tear off might be the answer.


----------



## brenda o (Sep 25, 2009)

oh wow, thank you. I did not think of the extra weight without the roof being tore off. And, I don't know if each of my replies is attached to the this thread but I had more questions and some responses which I would appreciate your input on. I had leaks from ice jams, considering more ceiling options like replacing ceiling sheetrock all through kitchen, living room and hall where the popcorn is that I want to get rid of. You did answer my question on replaing versus, re-mud though. The one sheet that is cracking is about 1/4 inch lower than the rest of the ceiling right now and the crack is spreading. I don't think its going to fall though without my help And then, i wrote about the roof itself. Now I'm wondering is steel roofing going to be heavier than the shingles too.


----------



## redmanblackdog (Jan 7, 2011)

Not being able to get a close look, it sounds like there is sufficient damage from water to make it necessary to replace some rock. 

What I would do if you have the time, is call several general contractors in to give you a bid and have them tell you what they think needs done.

Be carefull, because there are many people out there (contractors), who take advantage of people. Thats why it is good to call in a minimum of three and as many as you have time for until you get an understanding what it might really need. The more you educate yourself with their information, the more you will have a better idea what is actually needed.


----------



## brenda o (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks, i have someone that is trusted coming this week.


----------

